# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Πόσα παπαγαλάκια χωράει το παρακάτω κλουβί?

## Asmodeus

Καλησπερα παιδια! Αγορασα μια μινι κλουβα διαστασεων 76εκ μηκος - 46εκ πλατος - 45,5εκ υψος (28ε μονο! και ψιλο καλη κατασκευη) . Το ερωτημα μου ειναι μεχρι ποσα παπαγαλακια χωρανε εκει μεσα. Προσωπικα υπολογιζω περιπου 8-9. Εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## Windsa

προσωπικά όχι πάνω από 3 ζευγάρια!!!!
...βεβαια για αναπαραγωγή το κάθε ζευγάρι σε χωριστό κλουβί...αλλιώς θα έχεις τσακωμούυυυυυυυυυυυς!

----------


## Asmodeus

Οχι δεν θα βαλω φωλιες εκει. Τα ζευγαρια τα κραταω σε διπλες ζευγαρωστρες ξεχωριστα. Εκει θα βαζω τα μικρα τους .

----------


## vagelis76

Παναγιώτη,βάλε βρε μια φώτο να έχουμε εικόνα γιατι πράγμα μιλάμε...εγώ ποτέ δε τα πήγαινα καλά με τις διαστάσεις ως αριθμούς....με το μάτι τα καταφέρνω καλύτερα!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

Μωλις μπορεσω θα ανεβασω μια φωτο να μου πεις την γνωμη σου

----------


## maceee

> Καλησπερα παιδια! Αγορασα μια μινι κλουβα διαστασεων 76εκ μηκος - 46εκ πλατος - 45,5εκ υψος (28ε μονο! και ψιλο καλη κατασκευη) . Το ερωτημα μου ειναι μεχρι ποσα παπαγαλακια χωρανε εκει μεσα. Προσωπικα υπολογιζω περιπου 8-9. Εσεις τι λετε?


Μεχρι 4 και αυτο δυσκολα για μενα, συμφωνα παντα με τα προτυπα των ξενων γιατι εδω .....

----------


## Asmodeus

Αυτο ειναι (μωλις μπορεσω θα βαλω και real time φωτο)

----------


## vagelis76

Εγώ πάνω από 6-7 δε θα έβαζα και μιλάμε πάντα για μικρά και όχι ενήλικα που θα έχουν τάσεις ζευγαρώματος.

----------


## Asmodeus

Ναι τα ζευγαρια θα μπαινουν σε διπλες ζευγαρωστες.

----------


## vas

παναγιωτη,οπως λενε και οι φιλοι μας οι αγγλοι "the more the better", αλλα οχι για τα πουλακια,για το χωρο τους,εγω 4 θα εβαζα μεσα,οσο πιο ανετα ειναι τοσο το καλυτερο.

----------


## vagelis76

> Εγώ πάνω από 6-7 δε θα έβαζα και μιλάμε πάντα για μικρά και όχι ενήλικα που θα έχουν τάσεις ζευγαρώματος.


Εγώ τώρα γιατί μπερδεύτηκα και νόμιζα οτι μιλούσαμε για ζεμπράκια????Ίσως υπάρχει παρόμοιο θέμα και το είχα διαβάσει πριν απαντήσω..
Όντως όπως λέει και η Βασιάννα 4 *παπαγαλάκια* το πολύ 5 και όχι για πάρα πολύ καιρό.
Συγγνώμη αν σε μπέρδεψα .

----------


## Asmodeus

Να και μια real time photo

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

στο κλουβι αυτο θα μετακομισει μαλλον το ζευγος παροτλετ μου...ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο!

*βαγκελη γιατι οχι για παρα πολυ καιρο...δεν το θεωρεις οκ για μονιμη κατοικια μπατζι και αν οχι γιατι?

----------


## vagelis76

> *βαγκελη γιατι οχι για παρα πολυ καιρο...δεν το θεωρεις οκ για μονιμη κατοικια μπατζι και αν οχι γιατι?



Σαν αρχή που είναι μικρά και ακόμα "εκπαιδεύονται" στο να αυτοσυντηρηθούν,είναι καλό,αργότερα όμως το καθένα θα αρχίσει να διεκδικεί το χώρο του και το κομμάτι στο κλουβί και ίσως υπάρξουν διαμάχες.Το συγκεκριμένο είδος περισσότερο πετάνε μέσα στο κλουβί και λιγότερο αναρριχώνται στα κάγκελα,αν τοποθετηθούν και παιχνιδάκια μέσα σε αυτό θα δημιουργηθεί ένας ψιλό-συνωστισμός.  Ο Παναγιώτης όμως θα κρίνει,αν βλέπει τα μικρά του ευτυχισμένα,έχει τη δυνατότητα να κάνουν και ελεύθερες πτήσεις μέσα στο δωμάτιο,τότε η γνώμη μου περισσεύει.

----------


## Asmodeus

Για 4-5 μπτατζι που ειπε ο Βαγγελης ειναι μια χαρα μονιμη κατοικια γιατι εχουν αρκετο χωρο να πετανε (τα παρακολουθω τακτικα) για παραπανω οντως δεν αποτελει μονιμη κατοικια αλλα προσωρινη. Αυτο το κλουβι το πηρα με το σκοπο της προσωρινης κατοικιας οντως . Να βαζω εκει τα μικρα μπατζι που σιγα σιγα θα αρχιζω να βγαζω (πρωτα ο Θεος) να διαλεγω αν θελω να κρατησω καποιο ζευγαρι και τα υπολοιπα θα μενουν λιγο καιρο μεχρι να δωθουν.

----------

